# Catfishin around Athens



## Fish G3 (Jul 16, 2008)

New to the area around Logan, Nelsonville, and Athens. Im a student at Hocking College and trying to find some places to hit up catfishin on the weekend. There any pay lakes around here? I dont normally fish them but its not to bad to get out early and fish there once or twice? 

I've heard that Logan and Snowden have flatheads and decent population? What about Hope is it any good for cats? Not looking for spots just looking for someone to tell me if there's any good number of cats and what kind are in the lakes are around here. I dont mind channels but a flatty every once in a while is nice.

Thanks for all the info in advance guys.


----------



## saugeye2 (Feb 15, 2009)

logan and lake hope do have nice channel cats, don't overlook fox lake either


----------



## London calling (Dec 12, 2008)

I went to OU can't beat Racine dam on the Ohio. It's worth the drive. Might try White's Mill in Athens at the end of Union street.


----------



## fisherman5567 (Jan 3, 2007)

you arent far from scioto river either...big flats


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

The Hocking River has a lot of big flatheads and channel cats. Do some scouting and you should find some good spots.


----------



## KingFisher89 (Feb 22, 2007)

Fish G3 I go to hocking also send me a PM


----------



## BobcatJB (Mar 30, 2005)

The Hocking at White's Mill and downstream is full of channels in May and early June. Lots of small ones with some bigger fish mixed in. I've seen some flatheads come out of there, too.


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

The Hocking River IS the Best place for Cats in the Area


----------



## -mike- (Sep 26, 2008)

Define "the Area".


----------



## Fish G3 (Jul 16, 2008)

Thanks for all the info, I'll be sure to post the reports as soon as this weather warms up.


----------



## I Fish (Sep 24, 2008)

I don't think flatheads have ever been stocked by the DNR in the local state lakes, although somebody may have thrown some in. The only pay lake I'm aware of is Catfisherman's Paradise on rt7 between Belpre and Marietta. I think they stock trout in it in the winter, but I've never fished there. You'd be driving past a lot of good places to get there.


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Well He said Logan, Nelsonville, Athens, So that Area. Theres also a Pay lake Between Wellston and Jackson , An one outside Glouster thats Fairly new, But is Really nice .


----------



## I Fish (Sep 24, 2008)

No kidding, Glouster? Where at?


----------



## mastercatman (Jan 30, 2005)

I am also a fellow Hocking Student. I have found some good cats. P/M me and I'll fill you in on whats good that I've found. Maybe we can hook up and go catch a few this spring. Good Luck


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Head out of Glouster on St. Rt. 13 going towards Corning, about 1-2 miles you will see a Red covered Bridge on your right turn down that Rd. it will be 1/2 mile out there on your Right its Called Catfish Island. I caught several fish out there last year over 30lbs. They have big money tournaments on Fri, Sat. nights


----------



## Fish G3 (Jul 16, 2008)

Mastercatman we will have to hook up and go out sometime soon...hopefully this warm weather stays


----------



## slimdaddy45 (Aug 27, 2007)

there is some big flatheads in lake logan and the river also got a 56.5 lbs out of the river a few years back see a few here from nelsonville im usally looking for a fishing partner thru the summer i live out past the college


----------



## Sundance (Apr 15, 2004)

if someone could PM me with some spots, it would be greatly appreciated.

i am vacationing in the hills this summer and there is no way to get out and scout spots.

thanks in advance.
Don

Elyria, Ohio


----------



## tombo131 (Apr 23, 2008)

If you're looking for a good catfish/bass pay pond in the area - check out Smoke Rise Ranch - outside of Nelsonville on RT 78.


----------

